# Soll das Radon Forum geschlossen werden?



## ChrisStahl (1. September 2013)

Liebe User hier im Forum.
Eigentlich wollte ich mir hier nicht mehr melden. Aber die Qualität hier in diesem Forum ist auf ein unterirdisches Niveau gesunken. Wir haben hier keine Admin Rechte und das Forum wird auf Beiträge und User vom IBC Admin nicht regelmässig "entmüllt". Scheinbar ist hier eine ganze Community von gefrusteten Kleinhändlern, Mitbewerbern und ehemaligen Mitarbeitern unterwegs, die hier in anonymer Feigheit permanent Unwahrheiten über uns berichten und einen Flame anzetteln wollen. Richtig ist, dass hier kein Mitarbeiter von uns Lust hat irgendeine Stellung zu beziehen. User, die in irgendeiner Wiese etwas Positives berichten oder eine konträre Stellung beziehen werden hier sofort von den Forenchaoten überfallen. Richtig ist auch, dass wir unerpressbar sind. Wir werden bei unberechtigten Reklamationen oftmals mit den Aussagen konfrontiert, dass mit Hilfe des Forums und der User die Ansprüche erpresst werden sollen. Die Sachverhalte werden dann anonym falsch dargestellt und dementsprechend kommentiert, in der Hoffnung, dass wir die Nerven verlieren, aber keine Angst, das tun wir nicht. Wir haben systematisch angefangen bei Verleumdungen Strafanzeigen zu erstellen und bekommen mit Hilfe der Staatsanwaltschaft jeweils die IP Adressen, Email Accounts und Anmeldedaten. Das ist aber langfristig kein Weg. Erstens haben wir weder Lust, noch zweitens Zeit hier kriminaltechnisch zu ermitteln. Den Usern, die uns hier beschimpfen und die Stellung beziehen, dass Sie kein Radon mehr kaufen wollten, das tut uns natürlich leid, sollten ihre Energie doch bitte in den Foren einbringen, in denen es sich für sie entsprechend lohnt. Wir stellen jetzt hier einfach die Gretchenfrage:
Sollen wir das Forum schliessen oder ist es möglich das Niveau auf ein minimales Mass zu steigern?


----------



## CAPITO (1. September 2013)

Hallo,

freut mich, dass sich mal wieder jemand von Radon hier meldet.

Ich kann es zwar verstehen, das auf die momentane Berichterstattung nicht mehr geantwortet wird, aber ich persönlich würde es begrüßen, wenn der Radon Support hier im Forum nicht eigestellt wird.

Gruß Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (1. September 2013)

Was ich mir wünschen würde:

1. Es sollten regelmäßig admins in dieses Herstellerforum schauen und die user, die sich frisch angemeldet haben nur um über Radon/Service zu lästern, ungefragt löschen. Aber Achtung: Dabei gilt es natürlich auch etwas Fingerspitzengefühl zu zeigen. Mancher ärgert sich eventuell zurecht über irgend eine Sache. Es gab allerdings in den letzten Monaten sehr deutliche Anzeichen von usern die sich angemeldet haben und nur hier im Radon Forum gelästert und gestänkert haben. Das kann natürlich nicht sein und gehört verständlicher Weise unterdrückt.

2. User, die solch ein auffälliges Verhalten zeigen, sollten an die admins gemeldet werden. Die admins sollten dann aber auch aktiv werden, dies beobachten und dann entsprechend handeln.

3. Es ist auch in anderen Foren (nicht nur Fahrradsegment) der Fall, daß es user gibt, die glauben, wenn sie etwas im Forum öffentlich machen, ihr persönliches Problem besser und schneller behoben wird. Dagegen kann sich kein Hersteller wehren. Solange man sich aber als Hersteller auf die Fahne schreibt, daß dies keine Art ist ein Problem zu lösen, ist das doch ok. Der Hersteller muß ja nicht darauf eingehen.
Auch hier gilt, daß die Arbeit der admins deutlich mehr einfließen sollte.

4. Support von Radon für technische Fragen wären natürlich weiterhin sehr willkommen 

5. Alternative: Anstelle eines admins könnte man auch einen moderator ernennen. Allerdings sollte dieser nicht von Radon gestellt werden sondern unabhängig sein und somit neutral und sachlich.
So viel Arbeit hätte dieser gar nicht, denn wenn sich das im Laufe der Zeit hier im Forum einpendelt, dann herrscht auch wieder Ordnung.


----------



## Beta_Testerin (1. September 2013)

Also ich fänds schade. Ich habe mir letzte Woche erst das "Slide AM 10.0 LE" bei Ihnen im Laden gekauft und war mit der Beratung super zufrieden. Habe mittlerweile auch zwei mal online was bei Ihnen bestellt und auch das fand ich sehr toll.
Hatte letzte Woche dann auch gleich ein Foto von meinem Bike hier im Bilder Thread gepostet. Da wurde ich dann auf die "Lassoänliche" Verlegung des Umwerferzuges aufmerksam gemacht.
Darauf hin habe ich dann die Linke Lenkerseite abgeschraubt und den Zug anders verlegt, so dass es nicht mehr so Lassoähnlich aussieht.
Ich fand den Tip hilfreich und hätte ihn nicht bekommen, wenn es das Forum nicht gäbe.
Wäre aber auch dafür das es hier mal einen Moderator gibt, der die ganzen unqualifizierten Beiträge löscht.


----------



## theedee (1. September 2013)

Naja, von der Seite eines Kunden/Forumsnutzers natürlich nicht. Denn warum sollte die Allgemeinheit unter dem Handeln von ein paar Querulanten leiden.

Von eurer Seite aus verstehe ich natürlich das das geschäftsschädigend sein kann. Ich hab allerdings bis heute nicht herausbekommen warum sich so viele Leute auf Radon eingeschossen haben. Als ob es nen großartigen Unterschied zwischen Radon und Canyon in Sachen Qualität oder Preis/Leistung gäbe.


----------



## ChrisStahl (1. September 2013)

filiale schrieb:


> Was ich mir wünschen würde:
> 
> 1. Es sollten regelmäßig admins in dieses Herstellerforum schauen und die user, die sich frisch angemeldet haben nur um über Radon/Service zu lästern, ungefragt löschen. Aber Achtung: Dabei gilt es natürlich auch etwas Fingerspitzengefühl zu zeigen. Mancher ärgert sich eventuell zurecht über irgend eine Sache. Es gab allerdings in den letzten Monaten sehr deutliche Anzeichen von usern die sich angemeldet haben und nur hier im Radon Forum gelästert und gestänkert haben. Das kann natürlich nicht sein und gehört verständlicher Weise unterdrückt.
> 
> ...




Sehr guter Ansatz, der es schafft zumindest die Qualität der postings zu verbessern. Nur wer hat Zeit für die Moderation? Die Betreiber des Forums auf Anfrage nicht - verständlicherweise.


----------



## filiale (1. September 2013)

Ich kenne die Arbeit der Moderatoren aus anderen Foren. Man könnte eine Umfrage starten, jeder user hat die option sich zu bewerben. Voraussetzung ist ein account von mind. z.B. 4 oder 6 Jahren und der user darf noch keinen Verweis seitens des Forums bekommen haben.
Nach 4 Wochen Bewerbungszeitraum entscheiden die admins, ob derjenige, der sich freiwillig gemeldet hat, genommen wird. Es gibt eine Probezeit für den neuen Moderator von einigen Wochen. Radon hat die Möglichkeit mit dem Moderator zusammenzuarbeiten und diesen auf Unstimmigkeiten sachlich hinzuweisen.
Um einen Moderator zu finden, könnte man eine kleine "Belohnung" aussetzen, z.b. Warengutschein. Dies soll freiwillige die Entscheidung vereinfachen. Aber es soll auch das Ergebnis der Arbeit nicht beeinflussen, sondern stellt sicher, das Radon den Moderator auch kennt und akzeptiert (keine Anonymität zwischen Radon und dem Moderator). Wer bei H&S bestellt gibt seine Privatadresse auch bekannt, es ist also kein Geheimnis. Der Gutschein / Ware bekommt seine Gültigkeit erst nach 6 Monaten. Damit ist auch sichergestellt daß die Arbeit sachgemäß durchgeführt wird und der Moderator nicht gleich wieder abspringt.

Nur mal so als Ansatz ...


----------



## Don Stefano (1. September 2013)

So ein Forum gehört m.E. zur Öffentlichkeitsarbeit eines Bike-Herstellers. Und die kostet nun mal Geld.


----------



## katzebulli (1. September 2013)

filiale schrieb:


> Was ich mir wünschen würde:
> 
> 1. Es sollten regelmäßig admins in dieses Herstellerforum schauen und die user, die sich frisch angemeldet haben nur um über Radon/Service zu lästern, ungefragt löschen. Aber Achtung: Dabei gilt es natürlich auch etwas Fingerspitzengefühl zu zeigen. Mancher ärgert sich eventuell zurecht über irgend eine Sache. Es gab allerdings in den letzten Monaten sehr deutliche Anzeichen von usern die sich angemeldet haben und nur hier im Radon Forum gelästert und gestänkert haben. Das kann natürlich nicht sein und gehört verständlicher Weise unterdrückt.
> 
> ...


----------



## Schmandi (1. September 2013)

Hi,

ich bin seit gut 2 Jahren (angemeldet seit ca. einem Jahr) in diesem Forum unterwegs. Was man teilweise hier liest ist echt erschreckend und spiegelt nicht gerade eine profunde Diskussionsplattform dar. 

Es ist vollkommen klar und auch menschlich, dass sich "enttäuschte Kunden" oder Meckerziegen mehr und vor allem öfters melden als zufriedene Kunden - aber teilweise ist das Niveau gerade in diesem Forum stark gesunken.

Teilweise muss man sich durch mehrseitige "Anklageschriften" von irgendwelchen Pseudo-Usern wälzen, bis man wieder eine richtige und vor allem ehrliche Frage/Antwort zu bekommen. Ich persönlich schaue täglich in dieses Forum und würde mich auch in Zukunft über eine Beteiligung seitens Radon freuen - kann es aber auch verstehen wenn dies nicht der Falls ist. 

An eurer Stelle würde ich auf gewisse User mit Troll Faktor einfach nicht mehr reagieren, ich lese mir Beiträge von gewissen Leuten auch nicht mehr durch 

In diesem Sinne: Leute, fahrt Fahrrad, habt Spaß und denkt daran, dass dies mit JEDEM Fahrrad - egal welche Marke -  möglich ist! Wir sollten uns auch in Zukunft über eine solide Plattform für gegenseitige Hilfe/Fragen etc. bemühen! Jeder kann da etwas zu beitragen 

Gruß aus Münster,

Andi


----------



## zest (1. September 2013)

Hallo Herr Stahl

Ich besitze 3 von ihren Rädern und bin damit bis auf ein paar Kleinigkeiten zufrieden.
Der Austausch mit anderen Forumsmitgliedern liegt mir am Herzen, besonders wenn ich mal eine Fachspezifische Frage habe.
Wenn man das Forum differenziert liest dann kann man sich die Informationen herausfltern die man benötigt.
Es ist mir klar das Sie sich mit ihrem Geschäftsmodell nicht sehr viele Freunde unter den klassischen Vertriebsstrukturen machen. Aber ihre Produkte sprechen für sich.
In diesen Sinne wäre es schade wenn Sie keinen regen Austausch mit ihren Kunden führen, könnte aber vestehen wenn Sie sich davon abkehren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SamSemilia2012 (3. September 2013)

Ehrlich gesagt verstehe ich die Frage nicht so ganz. Radon hat sich für ein Online-Vertriebsmodell entschieden und lässt einen großen Teil der Vermarktungsstrategie in Dialogmedien wie Facebook (oder eben -wenngleich zuletzt deutlich weniger- dieses Forum) stattfinden. Und bei "Dialog" ist es doch normal, dass es auch kritische Töne gibt, und erst recht, wenn Radon/Bike Discount (vermutlich durch das absolut verdiente Wachstum) offenbar Probleme im Service/AfterSales hat. Da geht es keinem anderen Hersteller anders- insbesondere den direkten Mittbewerbern Canyon und Rose. Da bekommt auch jeder gut sein Fett weg (mag auch sein, dass Offlinehändler da Stimmung machen).

Ich bin da für eine stärkere Moderation- wenn sich Nutzer daneben benehmen (und da gibts leider einige), müssen diese eben gesperrt werden.

Das nervt aber nicht nur Euch, sondern auch "uns" als konstruktive Nutzer. Gegen sowas sollte man also *gemeinsam* etwas unternehmen.

Wo wir Euch nicht helfen können: Anstatt sich hier über Nutzerentgleisungen zu beschweren (die die Admins verhindern müssen), fände ich es sinnvoller, an den Problemen zu arbeiten, um in Zukunft wieder mehr Kundenzufriedenheit zu erreichen. Nutzt doch die Chance und baut nicht nur tolle Räder, sondern auch einen tollen Service--> viele Nutzer hier sind Mehrfachkäufer (eben, weil das Bike nicht ausm Baumarkt kommen soll) und gerade die solltet ihr nicht enttäuschen.

In diesem Sinne:

- Beschwert Euch nicht über den Umgang in Dialogmedien, sondern löst Probleme
- Den Rest (Entgleisungen von Nutzern, Hater etc.) muss das Forum und seine Admins lösen (manche Nutzer sind ja auch Herstellerforen-übergreifend tätig und laden da ihren Müll ab).

Wenn ihr hier abbrecht, fände ich das komisch: Vorteile von Dialogmedien nutzen, aber Nachteile nicht in Kauf nehmen wollen. 

Ich würde mich daher freuen, wenns weitergeht.

(Bin selbst überzeugter Radonkäufer).


----------



## fregger87 (3. September 2013)

Ich muss mich auch mal zuwort melden. Also ich habe inzwischen mein 2. Radon Bike. Ich kann mich nicht beschweren. Klar gibt es ab und an Probleme. Ich habe auch 2-3 Mails geschrieben und habe keine Antwort bekommen. Es ist natürlich schade. Nur ist mir auch bewusst das ich da ein paar Abstriche machen muss. TROTZDEM, werde ich weiter bei RADON bleiben. Nämlich bei den wichtigen fragen war Radon per Mail oder telefonisch immer für mich da. Mann könnt sich wie blöd darüber aufregen. Ein paar übertreiben die Sache auch! Ich wäre auch dafür das man sich einen Mod raussucht der das ganze versucht einzudämmen. Könnte mir auch vorstellen den Mod zumachen und helfen das Radon Unterforum wieder konstruktiver zumachen. Frust wie auch Lob sollte man kundgeben können. Nur sollte es auf einem guten Level von sich gehen. 

Gruß Chris


----------



## riGooo (4. September 2013)

SamSemilia2012 schrieb:


> Und bei "Dialog" ist es doch normal, dass es auch kritische Töne gibt, und erst recht, wenn Radon/Bike Discount (vermutlich durch das absolut verdiente Wachstum) offenbar Probleme im Service/AfterSales hat.
> 
> Das nervt aber nicht nur Euch, sondern auch "uns" als konstruktive Nutzer.
> 
> ...


 
Das sehe ich auch so. Dazu kommt noch:

Ihr überlegt, als Verteiber von Fahrrädern und Zubehör, ein Unterforum in einem gut angesehenen Bike-Forum zu schließen um euch unangenehmen Dialogen zu entziehen und macht dann in Facebook weiter? Hier, wo es Leute gibt, die sich mit der Materie auskennen und damit beschäftigen, die Leute, die auch die hochpreisigen Modelle kaufen, denen soll der Austausch verwehrt werden und in Facebook, wo es höchstens darum geht, die Masse anzusprechen und Werbung zu machen da wollt ihr weiter machen? Klar worum es euch dabei geht. Betriebswirtschaftlich gesehen ein netter Deal. Aber sonst? Das würde zeigen, dass es euch nicht um die Sportler, sondern nur um den Profit geht und ist der Tritt in den Arsch (sorry) für diejenigen, die wirklich hinter dem Sport bzw. hinter Radon stehen. Oder Chris? 

Ich wäre ebenfalls für einen geregelten und organisierten Kommunikationskanal zw. Radon und seinen Anhängern und zwar hier. 
Natürlich ist das mit einem geringen Aufwand verbunden.. meiner Meinung nach lohnenswert auch aus betriebswirtschaftlicher Sicht 


Besten Gruß


----------



## ChrisStahl (4. September 2013)

riGooo schrieb:


> Das sehe ich auch so. Dazu kommt noch:
> 
> Ihr überlegt, als Verteiber von Fahrrädern und Zubehör, ein Unterforum in einem gut angesehenen Bike-Forum zu schließen um euch unangenehmen Dialogen zu entziehen und macht dann in Facebook weiter? Hier, wo es Leute gibt, die sich mit der Materie auskennen und damit beschäftigen, die Leute, die auch die hochpreisigen Modelle kaufen, denen soll der Austausch verwehrt werden und in Facebook, wo es höchstens darum geht, die Masse anzusprechen und Werbung zu machen da wollt ihr weiter machen? Klar worum es euch dabei geht. Betriebswirtschaftlich gesehen ein netter Deal. Aber sonst? Das würde zeigen, dass es euch nicht um die Sportler, sondern nur um den Profit geht und ist der Tritt in den Arsch (sorry) für diejenigen, die wirklich hinter dem Sport bzw. hinter Radon stehen. Oder Chris?
> 
> ...




Facebook: Werbung, Stimmen kaufen.......welche Debatten.
Klar ist das Werbung, genau wie Anzeigen in Special Interest Magazinen, "Flugzeitschriften", Teamsport, Messen, Testdays, Showrooms etc.
Meint ihr, dass der "Turnvater Jahns Spirit"  dahintersteht, wenn ein Versender ein Tour de France Team bezahlt oder eine Brauerei von Altruismus getrieben "alkoholfreies Weizenbier" aus(ver)schenkt?
Mal Butter bei die Fische: Wir leben die Marke jeden Tag, sitzen in unserer Freizeit bis abends am Oversized Magazin, entwickeln Bikes und haben Spass an unserem Team, an unseren Events, an Kultur wie dem Kunstrasen in Bonn oder der Klangwelle, an unseren Fahrern und sponsern  Fahrer, die Jahre mit uns gegangen sind und natürlich Nachwuchsfahrer.
Aber das ganze muss finanziert werden. Und Räder verkaufen wir nicht, weil sie so schön bunt sind, wir so nett am Telefon sind, oder im Serviceranking den ersten Platz belegen.


----------



## riGooo (4. September 2013)

Das ist alles richtig! Und ich glaube, jeder der ein gewisses Maß an logischen Denken besitzt, kann das nachvollziehen. Einem Unternehmen gehts ums Geldverdiehnen, selbst Unicef hat nix zu verschenken. 
Du hast hier aber einen Thread eröffnet, indem du die Frage stellst, ob ihr diesen Service hier abschaltet oder nicht und ich habe mir die Zeit genommen, die auch mir monetär nichts bringt, um diese Stellungnahme abzugeben. 
Ich bin der Meinung, dass ihr durch die konstruktiven Beiträge und Erfahrungen der Leute mit euren Produkten im Alltag, sehr viele brauchbare Informationen sammeln könnt, die euch helfen eure Produkte zu verbessern und damit letztlich natürlich auch wieder finanzielle Vorteile zu sichern. Aber auch hierzu gehört m.M. nach ein GEBEN und NEHMEN. Die Leute stecken hier ihre Zeit rein, also solltet ihr das auch tun mit seriösen und regelmäßigen Auftritten und Antworten.


----------



## SeewiesenBaer (4. September 2013)

ChrisStahl schrieb:


> Und Räder verkaufen wir nicht, weil sie so schön bunt sind, wir so nett am Telefon sind, oder im Serviceranking den ersten Platz belegen.


 
Das sehe ich jetzt mal ganz klar anders. Die ersten Räder vielleicht nicht, aber wenn der Service nicht stimmt, kaufe ich da nie wieder ein, egal wie gut oder billig die Ware ist.
Wenn sich aus dem Internet abzeichnet, dass man bei Problemen, quasi nur über den Klageweg weiterkommt, würde ich bei diesem Laden niemals kaufen. Es gibt z.B. einen Elektronikanbieter, der aus Frankreich aus verkauft, dies ist aber aus der Webseite nicht ersichtlich, und der Service ist offensichtlich unterirdisch, bei denen werde ich sicher nie wieder einkaufen, obwohl die immer 10-20% unter den Preisen hier liegen.

Ich bin auch überzeugter Amazonkäufer, auch wenn die, besonders bei Kleinteilen, nicht die günstigsten sind, aber der Service bei denen, mach für mich alles andere wett. Ich warte auch gerne auf Ware, wenn sie gerade bei Amazon nicht lieferbar ist, anstelle sie woanders zu kaufen.

Ein gutes Rad ist das eine, aber für den Käufer zählt der Service mehr, als einige denken. Wenn ich das Gefühl vor meinem Kauf gehabt hätte, dass Ihr nur Räder bauen und verkaufen könnt, aber bei Problemen abtaucht, hätte ich Radon sicher nicht angeschaut.

Gruß
Ulrich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Magico80 (4. September 2013)

Ich finde es gut daß ein Hersteller mal den Mund aufmacht. So geht es vielen und auf vielen diversen Foren. Überall das selbe. Erpressung, Shitstorming, negativ Subjektive Diskussionen und Diffamierung. Egal ob  Kiteforum, Kameras, Autos, Rennräder usw.

Ich bin auch noch nicht lange auf dem Forum hier (aber in diversen Foren seit 10 Jahren aktiv) aber teilweise herrscht hier ein derart harscher Ton, daß es selbst als User teilweise keinen Spaß macht, Beiträge zu posten oder Fragen zu stellen. Ich frage mich ernsthaft, warum Leute sich so auf Foren auslassen? Sonst nichts zu sagen, Langeweile? Ich weiß es nicht. 

Und dann noch der vergleich mit Amazon, daß ja da alles besser ist. Quatsch, wer mal hinter die Kulissen schaut, merkt schnell, daß Amazon systematisch ausbeutet (Mit bis zu 35% Provisionsgebühren) und Preisgeramsche fördert, Mitarbeiter ausbeutet, Zeitarbeit, Minimallöhne und nicht mal Steuern in Deutschland bezahlt(Ebay, Paypal und andere Onlineplattformen ebenfalls). Allein die Struktur der Angebote: Auf der Artikelübersichtsseite steht immer der günstigste Händler der Versand über Amazon anbietet. Das macht für mich Amazon zu einem absolut unsymphatischen Unternehmen auch wenn es in der Praxis für den Kunden sehr gut funktioniert.

Auch wenn Ihr euch abmeldet, wird das Bashing weiter gehen sobald ein User nach der Marke fragt. Da wird sich nichts ändern . 
Ich habe selbst einen Onlineshop in einem anderen Bereich und weiß daß das eine Gradwanderung ist. 

Mein Tip: Die Strategie wie oben weiter fahren, Entgleisungen zur Anzeige bringen und Bashing aktiv melden.

Als Moderator kann ich mir vielleicht einen Praktikanten vorstellen oder Teamfahrer. Ich weiß nicht, wer von euch da aktiv ist hier. Vielleicht auch ein anderer User der als Aufwandsentschädigung einen Gutschein oder so was bekommt von euch.  So eine Moderation ist doch eine Zeit intensive Aufgabe je nach Aufkommen in dem Forum.

Mit Bike Discount habe ich bisher hervorragende Erfahrungen gemacht. Gegen Radon habe ich mich nur entschieden, weil das Bike, welches ich wolle, ausverkauft war.


----------



## SeewiesenBaer (4. September 2013)

Und dennoch hat Amazon erkannt, dass Service geschäftsfördernd ist. Natürlich ist Amazon ein amerikanisches kapitalistisches Unternehmen. Ich gestehe jedem zu, seinen Gewinn zu maxinieren, solange es sich an geltenes Recht hält. Der Staat ist dafür da, mit der Gesetztgebung den Rahmen zu definieren.

Wie viele andere, kaufe ich mir gerne neue Dinge. Aber ich will mich an diesen erfreuen und nicht ärgern. Wenn ich mir was kaufe, dann versuche ich das Risiko zu minimieren, dass ich mich im Nachgang ärgere.

Das macht denke ich jeder, das beginn bei der Produktauswahl bis hin zu den Randbedingungen. Jeder priorisiert für sich, was ihm wichtig ist.


----------



## Magico80 (4. September 2013)

Und mit geltendem Recht kam Amazon auch schon in Konflikt. Noch nicht lange her war der große Aufschrei nach der Reportage vom ZDF. Solange aber alles Billig ist, ists dem Endverbraucher egal. Wird noch einige Zeit dauern, bis er das Wort Nachhaltigkeit zu schätzen weiss. Der "Amazon Service" ist auch nur auf Kosten des einzelnen Händlers. Denn die meisten Angebote sind Händlerangebote die bei Amazon lagern. 

Bestes Beispiel Ebay. Nur noch Schrott, Billig Billig und billigst Chinaware. 

Zurück zu Radon. 

Was ich Radon empfehlen würde sind Testmöglichkeiten. Da gibt es irgendwie gar nichts. Schade.


----------



## der_Schwabe81 (4. September 2013)

filiale schrieb:


> Was ich mir wünschen würde:
> 
> 1. Es sollten regelmäßig admins in dieses Herstellerforum schauen und die user, die sich frisch angemeldet haben nur um über Radon/Service zu lästern, ungefragt löschen. Aber Achtung: Dabei gilt es natürlich auch etwas Fingerspitzengefühl zu zeigen. Mancher ärgert sich eventuell zurecht über irgend eine Sache. Es gab allerdings in den letzten Monaten sehr deutliche Anzeichen von usern die sich angemeldet haben und nur hier im Radon Forum gelästert und gestänkert haben. Das kann natürlich nicht sein und gehört verständlicher Weise unterdrückt.
> 
> ...



Das unterschreibe ich 

Alternativ wäre natürlich ein Haus eigenes Forum wie es zB. Garmin hat.
Das wäre natürlich für mich als Kunde mächtig geil, aber für Euch unnötige Kosten, da es hier ja im Prinzip das gleiche in grün wäre.
Mit Radon auf Facebook kann ich mich irgendwie nicht so recht anfreunden ... da es wie es mir scheind nicht ernsthaft betrieben wird (Da postet einer en Bild, und en andere fragt etwas dazu, aber ne Antwort gibt es keine).

zB. Zeigt her Eure Radons! würde ich doch sehr vermissen


----------



## ChrisStahl (4. September 2013)

Was ich Radon empfehlen würde sind Testmöglichkeiten. Da gibt es irgendwie gar nichts. Schade.[/QUOTE]

Gar nichts?
2013:

Testen Garda See Bike
Testdays Tegernsee dieses Jahr aller Radon Modelle
Testen ISPO München Aussengelände
Testen VELO Berlin Aussengelände
Testdays Brixen Mountainbike 
Testdays Mallorca Roadbike
Testdays Siebengebirge Radon (seit 2 Jahren)
Testdays Rock d`Azur
Testdays Bike in Willingen 
Testdays in Winterberg Gravity Bikes

mehr 14 Veranstaltungen in Umkreis Bonn Testmöglichkeit der Bikes
Testcenter Mallorca bei Roxy (da stehen alle orangen 29er Slides seit 6 Wochen)
Testcenter Uppu in Winterberg (da stehen alle Bikes)
weiter 5 Testcenter
http://www.radon-bikes.de/xist4c/web/Radon-Testcenter_id_5258_.htm
300 Tage Testen Megastore Bonn
150 Servicepartner
14 Tage Rückgaberecht im Versand (wenn es nicht passt)

Mehr können wir nicht anbieten.
....Wir fahren selber auch mal gerne


----------



## Magico80 (4. September 2013)

ChrisStahl schrieb:


> > Was ich Radon empfehlen würde sind Testmöglichkeiten. Da gibt es irgendwie gar nichts. Schade.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gar nichts war vielleicht falsch ausgedrückt. ;-)

Aber Malle kommt für ganz viele nicht in Betracht, genau so ISPO. 4 Testcenter im Ausland, 3 national. Für mich nicht nachvollziehbare Priorität.
Haben die Service Partner Tester da? Ich glaub nicht. Events ist auch schwierig wenn ich mir jetzt in Bike kaufen möchte und in 2 Monaten ist ein Event.

Im Norden habe ich rund um HH leider nichts gefunden. Und für ein Bike mal in de Hand nehmen und drauf sitzen nehme ich keine langen Anfahrten in Kauf. Bestellen und danach zurück schicken auch ungerne. Naja...so ist das halt mit den Nachteilen des Direkt Online Vertrieb. Und im Endeffekt fand ich die Preisspanne nun auch nicht soo groß zu vorrätigen Modellen im Laden.

Nichts desto trotz hätte ich mir auch ein Radon wohl gekauft wenns lieferbar gewesen wäre.


----------



## der_Schwabe81 (4. September 2013)

ChrisStahl schrieb:


> ......
> 150 Servicepartner


Die haben leider so gut wie nie en Radel dastehen (Kundenräder ausgenommen)
mein SP sagte zu mir neulich das er es etwas schade findet, das sie von Euch nicht mal 1-2 Test Räder bekommen. 



ChrisStahl schrieb:


> ....Wir fahren selber auch mal gerne


Wo sind die Bilder  (sorry bin derzeit etwas auf Entzug, da ich Gesundheitsbedingt ne ca 6-12 Monatige Pause einlegen muss  )


----------



## MEK-Biker (5. September 2013)

Wer seine Räder online verkauft muss auch mit Online Kritik leben, oder halt auch Lob, es gehört nun einfach dazu.

Scheinbar geht es darum auch noch die letzten paar Cent an Gewinn über verkaufte Bikes rauszuholen statt sich der Kritik zu stellen und noch ein paar Leute für den Online Support einzustellen.


----------



## hesc (5. September 2013)

Zum Thema Testen:
Gerade hier in Österreich hat man leider wirklich "fast" keine Möglichkeit.
Hab bei ALLEN Servicepartnern nachgefragt und keiner hatte ein Bike da.
Wäre nicht SO schlimm wäre ich nicht genau zw. zwei Größen gewesen.
Und hin und herschicken ist dann auch nicht unbedingt die bevorzugte Variante.
Hab mich trotzdem für Radon entschieden und es absolut nicht bereut.

Da ein Freund nun die Gelegenheit hatte das Rad live zu sehen und zu fahren (nämlich meines) hat er letzte Woche auch zugeschlagen, d.h. ich denke da wäre viel mehr Potenzial da.

Sonst, bitte einfach nur so weitermachen. Meine Erfahrungen sind derzeit NUR positiv (von der Bestellung über die Lieferung bis zum Produkt selbst). Ja und Nörgler (sind ja meistens auch die Mehrzahl in Foren) wird es immer geben, aber man muss ja nicht alles immer sooo ernst nehmen.


----------



## ChrisStahl (5. September 2013)

MEK-Biker schrieb:


> Wer seine Räder online verkauft muss auch mit Online Kritik leben, oder halt auch Lob, es gehört nun einfach dazu.
> 
> Scheinbar geht es darum auch noch die letzten paar Cent an Gewinn über verkaufte Bikes rauszuholen statt sich der Kritik zu stellen und noch ein paar Leute für den Online Support einzustellen.



Wenn wir das wollten, hätten wir die Radon anders aufgestellt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MEK-Biker (5. September 2013)

ChrisStahl schrieb:


> Wenn wir das wollten, hätten wir die Radon anders aufgestellt



Nämlich wie?

Kia ist auch preiswert und bietet 7Jahre Garantie


----------



## ChrisStahl (5. September 2013)

MEK-Biker schrieb:


> Nämlich wie?
> 
> Kia ist auch preiswert und bietet 7Jahre Garantie


Spiegel:
Erst am Mittwoch musste der südkoreanische Autobauer Hyundai 1,9 Millionen Autos in den USA zurückrufen - am Donnerstag ist nun auch die Konzerntochter Kia in Deutschland betroffen. Insgesamt wurde bei fünf Modellen ein Defekt festgestellt.


----------



## MEK-Biker (5. September 2013)

Finde es ja schon großartig wenn ein Hersteller an die Öffentlichkeit geht und sein Mängel eingesteht, andere Herstellen wickeln sowas anders ab.

Ich bekomme einen Brief vom KBA Ruf beim Händler an, mach nen Termin aus und stell das KFZ hin fertig.

Wenn beim Bike die Kettenstrebe getauscht werdem muss, muss mich um alles kümmern und kann nicht mal weiter fahren.

P.S. ich fahren keinen KIA


----------



## filiale (5. September 2013)

Die Umsatzspanne ist bei einem Fahrrad auch "etwas" anders verteilt als bei einem KFZ


----------



## spech (5. September 2013)

Bist Du sicher? Bei den Rabatten, die zur Zeit angeboten werden ?


----------



## hardihard (6. September 2013)

Schade finde ich , dass sich diese Frage überhaupt stellt, wenn man die Qualität der Bikes berücksichtigt. Es wäre prima, würde man hier eine schnelle Lösung finden denn bestimmt geht es vielen anderen wie mir, die die Hilfe dieses Forums weiterhin nutzen möchten oder denen schon geholfen wurde..

Facebook hin oder her, für Angelegenheiten und Tipps rund ums Bike gibt es nunmal Foren wie dieses und da sollte es doch selbsverständlich sein , dass man den usern mit Rat und Tat zur seite steht. Unverständlich ist für mich, dass nicht schon viel früher gegen einige Idioten die hier ihren Frust ablassen und beleidigen vorgegangen wurde. Nun wäre es an der Zeit, dass dies geschieht und man sich wieder auf den Service verlassen kann, den man sich von einem Unternehmen mit dieser Qualität erhofft


----------



## Magico80 (6. September 2013)

Daß ein Hersteller in Foren unterwegs ist und dort Hilfe anbietet ist NICHT selbstverständlich. Und das sollte auch respektiert und geschätzt werden wenn es einer macht.


----------



## LutschiVanGogh (6. September 2013)

Also ich bin ganz ehrlich, dass ein Hersteller in einem Forum unterwegs ist, was ihm eigentlich nicht gehört und versucht den Leuten so noch mehr Service, Support zu bieten, kenne ich nur von sehr sehr wenigen.

Auch ich fände es sehr sehr schade, wenn das hier dicht gemacht wird.
Hier und dort fand ich schon die eine oder andere Lösung für mein Problem.


----------



## Waldschleicher (7. September 2013)

> Liebe User hier im Forum.
> Eigentlich wollte ich mir hier nicht mehr melden.



Hi Chris,
irgendwie inkonsequent.  Entweder man lebt mit dem Forum, oder eben nicht. Zugegeben, ich lese hier nur einen Bruchteil der Beiträge. Der unterirdische Teil wird halt übersehen... 
Ganz allgemein würde ich aber sagen, dass es in anderen Bereichen des Forums nicht viel besser aussieht. Statt darauf herum zu reiten würde ich mich auf die sachlichen Anfragen konzentrieren und den Rest ignorieren oder einen Moderator suchen. Könnte dem Service eines Onlinvertriebes eigentlich nur zuträglich sein.
Warum bspw. bekommt man auf eine einfache Anfrage keine Antwort?
Grüße, Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## c0rtez (7. September 2013)

Ich bin in dieser Sache auch sehr geteilter Meinung.

Ja, einige Leute benehmen sich daneben und sind mit Sicherheit nicht fair. Teilweise melden sich Leute an, nur um hier zu stänkern. Das ist für einen Hersteller sehr ärgerlich, aber nun mal so.

Allerdings ist es auch sehr unnormal für nicht vom Hersteller initierte Foren, dass sich dort überhaupt Hersteller aufhalten. Ich bin in anderen Foren auch aktiv, unter anderem in einem Android Forum. Da ich diverse Android Geräte von Samsung besitze bin ich dort recht aktiv im Samsungbereich.

Dort ist auch niemand vom Hersteller vertreten, bzw. tritt dort nicht als Hersteller auf.

Ob Radon hier im Forum aktiv ist oder nicht tut meiner Meinung nach nicht so viel zur Sache. Wenn ich etwas von Radon möchte, dann wende ich mich direkt an Radon und gehe nicht über dieses Forum.

Somit wäre ein vernünftiger Mod sicherlich sinnvoll um das Forum "sauber" und aktiv zu halten. Wenn Radon Mitarbeiter hier konstruktiv und helfened aktiv sind ist das sehr schön, aber nicht zwingend erforderlich.

Dieses Forum aber zu schließen ist meiner Meinung nach keine Alternative. Auch muss ich sagen, dass ich persönlich die Meinung habe das Radon überhaupt nicht die Befugnisse haben darf so etwas durchzusetzen. Denn der Forenbetreiber ist es nicht, der den Unmut verbreitet, er stellt lediglich die Plattform. Eine Handhabe zur Schließung besteht somit nicht.

Somit:
- ein Mod muss her
- Entgleisungen müssen konsequent geahndet werden
- das Forum muss bestehen bleiben
- Radon kann gerne aktiv bleiben, erfoderlich ist dies aber nicht zwingend

PS
Wenn man wüsste das Radon hier definitiv nicht aktiv ist, wäre das vielleicht gar nicht so schlecht. Was die Thematik "erpressen" angeht. Wenn die Leute wissen das es keiner mitbekommt, warum sollte man dann etwas äußern ;-)


----------



## theedee (7. September 2013)

Zur Not würde ich vorschlagen das ihr einfach den Teil "Wird betreut von Radon-Mitarbeitern und Chefdesigner Bodo Probst." entfernen lasst sodass nicht der Eindruck entsteht das das hier ein "offizielles" Radon Unterforum ist.

Das Unterforum sollte aber auf jeden Fall erhalten bleiben da man hier auch von anderen Radon Fahrern Hilfe bekommen kann anstatt von Radon selber. Die offizielle Radon Hilfe kann man dann ja immer noch über das Kontaktformular von eurer eigenen Homepage oder per Telefon bekommen.


----------



## lpob (7. September 2013)

Ich als möglicher intressierter Kunde (noch ein halbes Jahr sparen  ),
finde die Idee des Forums hier super, aber leider werden hier wirklich auch in neutralen Threads sehr persönliche "Streitgespräche" geführt, die mMn nicht hier hin gehören.
Allerdings bringt mich das nicht dazu Radon schlecht zu finden, nur weil irgenjemand rumnörgelt.
Es wäre aber wirklich wesentlich übersichtlicher, wenn man das ganze "eher-Offtopic-Zeugs" löscht bzw. gleich unterbindet (durch allgemeine Regeln an die man sich halten soll, wenn man hier schreibt, bei wiederholten Verstößen kann man ja dann denjenigen mal genauer beobachten...).

Also bitte nicht schließen, sondern lieber etwas mehr Ordnung rein bringen. Verstehe zwar, dass das ein ganzschöner Mehraufwand ist, hätte ich persönlich aberr trotzdem gerne   (am besten geschenkt^^).


----------



## Braunbaer (8. September 2013)

ChrisStahl schrieb:


> ... unterirdisches Niveau ... Forum wird auf Beiträge und User vom IBC Admin nicht regelmässig "entmüllt"... anonymer Feigheit ... Unwahrheiten ... Flame anzetteln ... Forenchaoten überfallen ... Ansprüche erpresst ... Strafanzeigen zu erstellen ... mit Hilfe der Staatsanwaltschaft jeweils die IP Adressen, Email Accounts und Anmeldedaten. ... kriminaltechnisch zu ermitteln  ... beschimpfen  ...


Geehrter Herr Stahl, ich bin kein Bestandskunde, sondern Kaufinteressent. Ich hatte bisher den Eindruck, dass sich die User hier bei Problemen ganz gut untereinander austauschen. Es ist ganz natürlich, dass Käufer bei technischen Problemen den Sachverhalt hier schildern. Als potentieller Kunde kann ich mir dann ein Bild von Qualität und Kulanz machen, das ist der Sinn dieses Forums. Auch als Hersteller haben Sie hier die Möglichkeit, sich einzubringen. Das ist im Regelfall eine sog. Win-Win-Situation. Den Vorwurf von undifferenzierten Äußerungen, "Feigheiten", "Flames", etc. kann ich bisher nicht nachvollziehen. Ich bin in der Tat erschrocken, mit welchem Ton Sie hier dem Kunden gegenüberstehen. Wenn ich bei einem möglichen techn. Defekt hier im Forum darüber berichte setze ich mch offenbar der Gefahr aus, dass Sie "kriminaltechnisch" gegen mich ermitteln oder besser: Ermitteln lassen. Dann werfen Sie Erpressung vor, ohne Sachverhalte zu nennen, was an sich schon eine üble Nachrede darstellt. Und ich soll jetzt ein Radonbike kaufen?



> Sollen wir das Forum schliessen oder ist es möglich das Niveau auf ein minimales Mass zu steigern?



Ich empfehle Ihnen, das Radon-Unterforum aufgrund mangelnder sozialer Kompetenz nicht ersatzlos zu schließen (was nicht Ihre Entscheidung, sondern die Entscheidung der Community wäre), sondern als "nicht von Radon unterstützt" markieren zu lassen. Wenn Sie konsequent sind, löschen Sie auch gleich Ihre Facebook-Seite. Ach nein, dort können Sie ja Beiträge zensieren (in Ihrer Welt heißt das wohl "entmüllen"), dann natürlich nicht, nicht wahr?

Ohne Grüße
Braunbär
(potentieller "Forenchaot" und immer noch schockiert durch das zitierte Herstellerposting)


----------



## Saitex (8. September 2013)

Braunbaer schrieb:


> Geehrter Herr Stahl, ich bin kein Bestandskunde, sondern Kaufinteressent. Ich hatte bisher den Eindruck, dass sich die User hier bei Problemen ganz gut untereinander austauschen. Es ist ganz natürlich, dass Käufer bei technischen Problemen den Sachverhalt hier schildern. Als potentieller Kunde kann ich mir dann ein Bild von Qualität und Kulanz machen, das ist der Sinn dieses Forums. Auch als Hersteller haben Sie hier die Möglichkeit, sich einzubringen. Das ist im Regelfall eine sog. Win-Win-Situation. Den Vorwurf von undifferenzierten Äußerungen, "Feigheiten", "Flames", etc. kann ich bisher nicht nachvollziehen. Ich bin in der Tat erschrocken, mit welchem Ton Sie hier dem Kunden gegenüberstehen. Wenn ich bei einem möglichen techn. Defekt hier im Forum darüber berichte setze ich mch offenbar der Gefahr aus, dass Sie "kriminaltechnisch" gegen mich ermitteln oder besser: Ermitteln lassen. Dann werfen Sie Erpressung vor, ohne Sachverhalte zu nennen, was an sich schon eine üble Nachrede darstellt. Und ich soll jetzt ein Radonbike kaufen?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gut gesagt!
Da gebe ich dir zu 100% Recht obwohl ich ein Radon Bike habe und damit auch voll zufrieden bin!

Ich muss dazu noch sagen das ich zum ersten Mal hier in das Unterforum geguckt habe und direkt auf dieses Thema gestoßen bin. Da MUSS man sich als Kunde die Frage stellen: "Ist mir dieser Laden noch sympathisch?"

Versetze dich in meine Lage Chris (du ist ja sicherlich OK) Wie würdest du die Frage beantworten?

Ich möchte hiermit nicht den Support oder die Qualität bewerten (Denn damit bin ich selbst sehr sehr zufrieden (habe allerdings keine Probleme mit dem Rad) sondern nur diesen einzelnen Auftritt in diesem Thema.

lg Tom


----------



## friendo (8. September 2013)

Braunbaer schrieb:


> ...



Danke. Der erste Post, welcher es auf den Punkt bringt.
Wer das anders sieht, ist offenbar der objektiven Denkweisen nicht mächtig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## adirem (9. September 2013)

Sehr traurig was sich hier auftut...
Das Niveau ist m.M.n auf beiden Seiten nicht immer entsprechend.
Ich habe hier als Kaufinteressent angefangen, wurde nach dem Kauf mit meinen Problemen von Radon ignoriert, habe mich dann mit einem sachlichen Beitrag und Bildern der Mängel im Forum geäußert. 
Danach folgte eine regelrechte Hetze per privater Nachrichten mit Beschimpfungen, Antworten die mich als Trottel darstellten und halbherziger Kontaktaufnahme von Radon in der mir zunächst mitgeteilt wurde, dass mein Beitrag nicht der "richtige" Weg sei??? Mir wurde dann ein Angebot zur kostenfreien Inspektion gemacht. Nicht nur, dass dieses Angebot in keinem Verhältnis zu den Mängeln und der daraus resultierenden Unzufriedenheit stand, eine weitere Kontaktaufnahme meinerseits war nicht möglich.
Demnach auch keine Inspektion.
Stattdessen wird man als Nörgler ohne Niveau dargestellt, der am besten auch noch rechtlich verfolgt werden soll ???
Da werden sich einige Anwälte mit Sicherheit freuen 
Dabei wäre es sooo einfach:
Wenn man den Kunden als Kunden behandelt!
Ignoranz gehört jedenfalls nicht dazu!
Ich denke das viele Kunden, nachdem Sie gute Erfahrungen gemacht haben, in authentischer Weise "Werbung" für Ihr Unternehmen machen.
Ein Austausch einer zerkratzten Sattelstütze ist aus Unternehmerischer Sicht absolut billige Werbung.
Aber sich auf das Niveau der "Gegner" zu begeben und Sie hier anzugreifen, ist sicherlich nicht der beste Weg...
Wenn man sein Job mit Herzblut macht und sich das Niveau hier so senkt, ist es nachvollziehbar, das dies nicht angenehm ist, da gehört auch viel Geschick zum weiteren Handeln.
Das ist auch für alle Mitarbeiter nicht angenehm.
Die mir in besonderer Weise leid tun.

Viele "alte" Radon Kunden haben ähnliche Erfahrungen wie ich gemacht. Das liest man hier im Forum immer wieder.

Angriff ist da nicht immer die beste Art der Verteidigung!

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## Itekei (9. September 2013)

Das Geschäftsmodell kann nicht der signifikante Faktor für die mir bislang nicht bewusste dicke Luft im Radon-Subforum sein: im Canyon-Subforum geht es gesittet zu.
Für Radon bietet eine Teilnahme an diesem Forum m.E. nur Vorteile. Für die User auch. Genug des Gejammers, ran an den Speck.


----------



## ChrisStahl (9. September 2013)

adirem schrieb:


> Sehr traurig was sich hier auftut...
> Das Niveau ist m.M.n auf beiden Seiten nicht immer entsprechend.
> Ich habe hier als Kaufinteressent angefangen, wurde nach dem Kauf mit meinen Problemen von Radon ignoriert, habe mich dann mit einem sachlichen Beitrag und Bildern der Mängel im Forum geäußert.
> Danach folgte eine regelrechte Hetze per privater Nachrichten mit Beschimpfungen, Antworten die mich als Trottel darstellten und halbherziger Kontaktaufnahme von Radon in der mir zunächst mitgeteilt wurde, dass mein Beitrag nicht der "richtige" Weg sei??? Mir wurde dann ein Angebot zur kostenfreien Inspektion gemacht. Nicht nur, dass dieses Angebot in keinem Verhältnis zu den Mängeln und der daraus resultierenden Unzufriedenheit stand, eine weitere Kontaktaufnahme meinerseits war nicht möglich.
> ...




Leider kann ich Ihre Darlegung nicht mehr nach verfolgen. Tatsache ist es aber, dass wir sehr kulant und lösungsorientiert sind. Service bedeutet in unseren Augen Dienst am Kunden und am Produkt, ist aber kein kostenloser Reparaturersatz für alle möglichen auftretenden Mängel durch den Gebrauch  
eines Gegenstandes. Bei normalen Gewährleistungsfällen muss man auch den verständlichen Dienstweg einhalten. Die Zulieferteile der Bikes stehen uns gegenüber im gleichen Gewährleistungsverhältnis wie dem Endverbraucher, d.h., dass z.B. eine defekte Gabel, die von uns angenommen wurde, dem Hersteller zur Überprüfung weitergegeben werden  muss. Dieser entscheidet, ob ein Gewährleistungsfall vorliegt oder nicht und leistet entsprechend Ersatz oder Instandsetzung. Das die hin und her Schickerei und Bearbeitung Zeit kostet ist doch absolut verständlich. Wenn wir vorweg greifen, ist der Hersteller von der Gewährleistung freigestellt. Das kann nicht in unserem Sinne liegen. In Branchen in denen das vielleicht grosszügiger gehandhabt wird, ist die Kalkulation entsprechend!
Viele Beschwerden hier erübrigen sich, wenn die Kunden mal in ihren Spamfilter schauen würden, wo unsere Rückantworten, Bestellbestätigungen etc. landen.
Wenn man hier anonym bedroht wird, als Koksnase bezeichnet wird, Privatsphäre, Familie  angegriffen wird, dann hört es hier (für uns!)auf lustig zu werden.
Und dann werden wir, wie geschehen strafrechtlich ermitteln lassen.

Was mir noch in diesem Forum auffällt ist, dass gerade einige unter lustigen Tiernamen postende User Bikes eines Mitbewerber fahren und darstellen, dass Ihnen Radon als Marke nicht gefällt, sie auch niemals ein Radon fahren würden und trotzdem hier rumposten und rumstänkern. Dass bleibt Ihnen selbstverständlich freigestellt, aber man sollte bedenken, dass ein grosser Vorteil einer Marktwirtschaft die Konsumentensouveränität ist, dass jeder aus einem grossen Angebot das konsumieren kann, was er möchte.
Komischerweise stänkern Radon Fahrer in anderen Foren nicht rum, vielleicht sitzen Radon Fahrer mehr auf ihrem Sattel als vor der Glotze.

Deshalb mein Ratschlag an alle diejenigen: 
Biken entspannt ungemein, nehmt euer Bike und fahrt eine Runde!!


----------



## ChrisStahl (9. September 2013)

Braunbaer schrieb:


> Geehrter Herr Stahl, ich bin kein Bestandskunde, sondern Kaufinteressent. Ich hatte bisher den Eindruck, dass sich die User hier bei Problemen ganz gut untereinander austauschen. Es ist ganz natürlich, dass Käufer bei technischen Problemen den Sachverhalt hier schildern. Als potentieller Kunde kann ich mir dann ein Bild von Qualität und Kulanz machen, das ist der Sinn dieses Forums. Auch als Hersteller haben Sie hier die Möglichkeit, sich einzubringen. Das ist im Regelfall eine sog. Win-Win-Situation. Den Vorwurf von undifferenzierten Äußerungen, "Feigheiten", "Flames", etc. kann ich bisher nicht nachvollziehen. Ich bin in der Tat erschrocken, mit welchem Ton Sie hier dem Kunden gegenüberstehen. Wenn ich bei einem möglichen techn. Defekt hier im Forum darüber berichte setze ich mch offenbar der Gefahr aus, dass Sie "kriminaltechnisch" gegen mich ermitteln oder besser: Ermitteln lassen. Dann werfen Sie Erpressung vor, ohne Sachverhalte zu nennen, was an sich schon eine üble Nachrede darstellt. Und ich soll jetzt ein Radonbike kaufen?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




.....müssen Sie nicht!


----------



## der_Schwabe81 (9. September 2013)

Finde ich auch ne komische Geschichte wenn Leute die mit einem entsprechendem Thema nichts am Hut haben, und dieses laut eigener Aussage auch nie haben wollen, sich dann in genau diesem Unterforum aufhalten 

ACHTUNG Hörensagen 
Soll ja auch Leute geben, die soetwas beruflich machen ....
also Bewertungen hoch oder runter treiben 
Kam da nicht neulich mal was bei Stern-TV oder so


----------



## axisofjustice (9. September 2013)

> Wenn man hier anonym bedroht wird, als Koksnase bezeichnet wird, Privatsphäre, Familie angegriffen wird, dann hört es hier (für uns!)auf lustig zu werden.
> Und dann werden wir, wie geschehen strafrechtlich ermitteln lassen.



Absolut vernünftig! Ich find's klasse, dass das auch offen kommuniziert wird. Es ist tatsächlich unfassbar, auf welchem Niveau manche Leute mit ihren Mitmenschen umgehen, nur weil sie meinen, das Internet böte Anonymität.


----------



## friendo (9. September 2013)

Wieso wird hier eigentlich die Anonymität angeprangert? Man ist in einem Forum, in welchem jeder mitlesen kann.
Soll ich meinen Namen, Adresse und am besten die Kontonummer raushauen, damit es einigen Leuten besser geht?
Das ändert auch nichts.

Es wird unterstellt, da sind frustrierte Mitarbeiter, Konkurrenten usw. am Werk, welche der Marke schaden wollen.
Was sind denn das für Verschwörungstheorien? Man braucht doch nur in andere Herstellerforen zu schauen, um zu
sehen, dass es dort nicht so zugeht. Diese haben genauso ehemalige Mitarbeiter, kleinere und größere Konkurrenten, 
Lieferanten, unzufriedene Kunden und und und. Der einzige Unterschied liegt wohl im Service, und vor allem der NACH 
dem Kauf bei z.B. Gewährleistungsansprüchen. Und das betrifft eben nicht nur die Dauer von bspw. Reparaturen, sondern
viel mehr der unfreundliche Ton, von dem oftmals die Rede ist. Und wenn hier einige Dutzend Kunden berichten, 
sie wurden unfreundlich behandelt, heisst das ja nicht, dass der Ton seitens der Verkäufer bei jedem Kunden so ist. Aber so 
etwas bleibt nun mal eher hängen. Anstatt dem Kunden hier im Forum vorzuwerfen, er würde lügen, vllt. mal eher die 
eigenen Mitarbeiter schulen und auf bessere Manieren setzen. Rumgeschleime der Verkäufer wie in einer Edelbotique
für Pelze verlangt hier sicher niemand. Aber ein gewisses Maß an Freundlichkeit sollte eben vorhanden sein.

Ich war drei mal in Bonn und zwei mal davon habe ich gehört, wie ein Verkäufer einem Kunden gesagt hat, "wo willst 
denn auch sonst dein Rad kaufen, als bei uns". Das ist meiner Meinung nach eine recht selbstgefällige Einstellung, die 
kaum Platz für Kritik lässt und diese ausblendet. Sieht man ja im Bodo Probst Thread. "Bestes Rad der Welt" und Pipapo.
Mag ja sein, dass Preis/Leistung des Produktes echt top sind. Aber dazu gehört nun mal auch die Betreuung nach dem 
Kauf bei evlt. auftretenden Problemen.

Bleibt anzumerken, dass sich vor allem die User QE2 und die liebe Nordschleife seit dem letzten Forum Theater im Juni 
kein einziges Mal zu Wort gemeldet haben. Waren das nicht die zwei, die am meisten mit meist sinnlosen Kommentaren
auf sich aufmerksam gemacht haben? Vor allem mochten sie scheinbar niemanden, der es auch nur gewagt hat, etwas 
kritisches über das Edelgas zu schreiben. Außerdem fällt auf, dass die Rennstrecke in der Eifel sich seit dem Zeitpunkt 
des "Rückzuges aus dem Forum" auch nicht mehr eingeloggt und QE2 sogar den Account gelöscht hat. Ferner ist der
einzige Profilfreund der Nordschleife der offizielle Herstelleraccount und andersrum ist die Nordschleife nur einer von
insgesamt fünf Freunden. Da fällt es mir doch echt schwer zu glauben, dass es sich ebenso um einen einfachen, 
unabhängigen, anonymen und super zufriedenen Kunden handeln soll. Ist denn auch nicht der Chef des Ladens öfters
mit dem Wagen auf so einem Rundkurs unterwegs? Ach genau, Nordschleife heisst die Strecke. Scheint schon ein
großer Zufall zu sein. Ein Schelm, wer böses dabei denkt.

Aber wehe, hier kritisiert jemand etwas, der nicht schon Jahre mit seinem Vor- und Nachnamen im Forum angemeldet ist. 
Pah! Diese anonymen Frusties und Komplexies. Könnt Ihr Eure schlechten Erfahrungen nicht einfach mal für Euch behalten? 
Man man man, so etwas kann doch dem Geschäft schaden! Was denkt Ihr euch nur dabei?! Ist doch nicht facebook hier, wo 
unpassende Kommentare einfach "entmüllt" werden können.

Und ja, ich bin natürlich ein frustrierter ehemaliger Mitarbeiter, gefrusteter Kleinhändler und Teilzeitmitarbeiter der Konkurrenz.


----------



## ChrisStahl (9. September 2013)

friendo schrieb:


> Wieso wird hier eigentlich die Anonymität angeprangert? Man ist in einem Forum, in welchem jeder mitlesen kann.
> Soll ich meinen Namen, Adresse und am besten die Kontonummer raushauen, damit es einigen Leuten besser geht?
> Das ändert auch nichts.
> 
> ...



Danke für den Vortrag, aber da lob ich mir die erwähnte Konsumentensouveränität die implementiert, dass sich auf der anderen Seite auch der Anbieter aussuchen darf, wen er beliefert.

P.S.:
Ich fahre lieber im Siebengebirge als auf der Nordschleife.
Und wenn man sich Ihre bisherigen Beiträge anschaut, haben sie diese Forum nicht wirklich bereichert.


----------



## axisofjustice (9. September 2013)

> Wieso wird hier eigentlich die Anonymität angeprangert?



Es wird nicht die Anonymität angeprangert, sondern die Sprüche bzw. das allgemeine Gebaren, die/das sich manche hinter dieser trauen. Ist doch nun wirklich nicht so schwer zu verstehen, oder?

Achso, doch?

Na dann noch ein Beispiel:

Herr XY sagt: "Finde das Rad gut, aber den Service nicht so gut" -> ok
Herr Hubert sagt: "Finde das Rad gut, aber den Service nicht so gut" -> ok
Herr XY sagt: "Ihr werdet alle brennen und eure Kinder sowieso" -> nicht ok

Egal, ich bin raus. Besitze überhaupt kein Radon, sondern ein Canyon, aber hab hier öfter mal mitgelesen und kann nachvollziehen, dass man bestimmte Kommentare/Unterstellungen/Drohungen nicht einfach an sich vorbeiziehen lassen kann.


----------



## theedee (9. September 2013)

ChrisStahl schrieb:


> Danke für den Vortrag, aber da lob ich mir die erwähnte Konsumentensouveränität die implementiert, dass sich auf der anderen Seite auch der Anbieter aussuchen darf, wen er beliefert.
> 
> P.S.:
> Ich fahre lieber im Siebengebirge als auf der Nordschleife.
> Und wenn man sich Ihre bisherigen Beiträge anschaut, haben sie diese Forum nicht wirklich bereichert.



Und der letzte Satz zeigt schon leider mehr als deutlich was von Ihrer Seite aus schiefläuft. Ich hatte selber schon an mehreren Fronten mit Kunden zu tun (als Kassierer und im Kundendienst der IT). Und was man da direkt am ersten Tag lernen sollte ist das man sich mit aller Art von Beleidigungen zurückhält, selbst wenn man dazu provoziert wird.

Auf den bisherigen 3 Seiten kam meiner Meinung nach nichts was grob ungerechtfertigt war. Ja, Kunden haben schlechte Erfahrungen mit Radon gemacht, und ja diese Kunden dürfen das überall wo sie wollen kundtun. Sie haben kein Recht sie deswegen zu verurteilen. Und die eskalierensten und nun auch persönlich beleidigensten Kommentare zu diesem Thema kamen bisher von Ihnen.

Ich bin im Großen und Ganzen zufrieden mit meinem Radon, alle Probleme die ich damit hatte lagen nicht am Rahmen oder am Zusammenbau. Ein Freund von mir wiederrum hatte Probleme mit seinem Rad (unsachgemäßer Zusammenbau der Hinterradschwinge) und danach (laut seiner Aussage) auch so seine Probleme mit dem Support. Und wenn er nach diesen Erfahrungen anderen von Radon abraten will, so darf er das tun. Genau so wie jeder der mit einem Rad einer anderen Firma Probleme hat das auch tun darf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtintel (9. September 2013)

axisofjustice schrieb:


> Na dann noch ein Beispiel:
> 
> Herr XY sagt: "Finde das Rad gut, aber den Service nicht so gut" -> ok
> Herr Hubert sagt: "Finde das Rad gut, aber den Service nicht so gut" -> ok
> Herr XY sagt: "Ihr werdet alle brennen und eure Kinder sowieso" -> nicht ok



Und wie würdest du folgende Aussagen werten? 





ChrisStahl schrieb:


> Und wenn man sich Ihre bisherigen Beiträge anschaut, haben sie diese Forum nicht wirklich bereichert.


----------



## axisofjustice (9. September 2013)

Als eine nachvollziehbare Antwort auf den speziellen User - einfach mal dessen Beiträge im Unterforum nachlesen. Habe ich blöderweise gerade 10 Minuten gemacht; god damnit, Internet!!


----------



## friendo (9. September 2013)

axisofjustice schrieb:


> Es wird nicht die Anonymität angeprangert, sondern die Sprüche bzw. das allgemeine Gebaren, die/das sich manche hinter dieser trauen. Ist doch nun wirklich nicht so schwer zu verstehen, oder?
> 
> Achso, doch?
> 
> ...



Nein!
Hier werden nicht nur die beleidigenden Kommentare, sondern auch die Anonymität der einfachen Kritik
angeprangert. Sei sie nun gerechtfertigt oder nicht. Und wenn man nur mal öfter und nicht alles gelesen hat, 
dann übt man sich das nächste Mal in Zurückhaltung und versucht nicht, so überheblich zu sein mit irgendwelchen
schwachsinnigen Beispielen.


----------



## ChrisStahl (9. September 2013)

Auf den bisherigen 3 Seiten kam meiner Meinung nach nichts was grob ungerechtfertigt war. Ja, Kunden haben schlechte Erfahrungen mit Radon gemacht, und ja diese Kunden dürfen das überall wo sie wollen kundtun. Sie haben kein Recht sie deswegen zu verurteilen. Und die eskalierensten und nun auch persönlich beleidigensten Kommentare zu diesem Thema kamen bisher von Ihnen.

Da sieht man doch deutlich wie Wahrnehmungen
divergieren können.


----------



## axisofjustice (9. September 2013)

> Nein!


Immer locker durch die Hose atmen. Wo steht denn im Thread was von "Anonymität der einfachen Kritik"? Du bist ja hier der Unterforen-Opa mit einem ganzen Katalog voller Einzeiler, vielleicht kannst Du mir da auf die Sprünge helfen.


----------



## Braunbaer (9. September 2013)

ChrisStahl schrieb:


> Wenn man hier anonym bedroht wird, als Koksnase bezeichnet wird, Privatsphäre, Familie  angegriffen wird, dann hört es hier (für uns!)auf lustig zu werden.
> Und dann werden wir, wie geschehen strafrechtlich ermitteln lassen.



Bei solchen Bedrohungen und Beleidigungen kann ich Ihre Reaktion verstehen. Nicht verstehen kann ich, dass Sie Ihren (durchaus berechtigten) Zorn hier im Forum auslassen möchten. Als Geschäftsführer sollten Sie doch etwas differenzieren können - die Mehrzahl der User hier sind anständige Leute, die sich einfach nur sachlich austauschen 



> Was mir noch in diesem Forum auffällt ist, dass gerade einige unter lustigen Tiernamen postende User Bikes eines Mitbewerber fahren und darstellen, dass Ihnen Radon als Marke nicht gefällt, sie auch niemals ein Radon fahren würden und trotzdem hier rumposten und rumstänkern.



Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass Sie meinen lustigen Nicknamen meinen  Ich weiß nicht, wo Sie gelesen haben wollen, dass ich über Radonbikes stänkere oder dass mir die Marke nicht gefällt, diese Behauptung ist unrichtig. Es entspricht der Wahrheit, dass ich mich wirklich ernsthaft für ein Radon-Bike interessiert hatte. Das Präteritum ist hier korrekt benutzt, denn die Kaufentscheidung haben Sie mir und bestimmt vielen anderen Usern mit diesem Thread abgenommen. Offenbar können Sie sich's leisten 

Ich kann nur mutmaßen, dass hier jemandem der geschäftliche Erfolg etwas zu Kopf gestiegen ist.

Wollte sich der Herr Stahl nicht komplett aus dem Forum zurückziehen? Offenbar hat er sich unter dem gleichen Nickname neu angemeldet. Auch gut möglich, dass es ein Troll unter falschem Namen ist, denn so ein Verhalten ist einem Geschäftsführer eines so erfolgreichen Unternehmens unwürdig. Vielleicht kann das jemand abklären?



> Deshalb mein Ratschlag an alle diejenigen:
> Biken entspannt ungemein, nehmt euer Bike und fahrt eine Runde!!



Dem Ratschlag kann ich zustimmen 

Grüße, Braunbär.


----------



## friendo (9. September 2013)

axisofjustice schrieb:


> Immer locker durch die Hose atmen. Wo steht denn im Thread was von "Anonymität der einfachen Kritik"? Du bist ja hier der Unterforen-Opa mit einem ganzen Katalog voller Einzeiler, vielleicht kannst Du mir da auf die Sprünge helfen.



Keine Angst, bin ganz locker. Aber dieser Thread ist nicht der einzige zu dem Thema und der
Rest erschließt sich unter anderem aus dem Zusammenhang, Du Recherche Genie.


----------



## Dikbi (9. September 2013)

Als zufriedener Radon-Biker !! wundere ich mich die Ausführungen der Geschäftsleitung-> da fällt mir nur dieser Spruch ein.


*GETROFFENE HUNDE BELLEN*
Wenn jemand einer Sache beschuldigt wird, und dieser sich sehr stark und laut dagegen verbal zur Wehr setzt, kann man fast immer davon ausgehen, dass er doch etwas mit dieser Sache zu tun hat!


----------



## filiale (9. September 2013)

Im Sommer sitze ich in der Fußgängerzone mit einem Eis und beobachte die vorbeigehenden Leute. Man könnte meinen es wird langsam Herbst und die Leute fangen an Ihre Aktivitäten wieder vor den Rechner zu verlagern und beobachten die Leute im Internet 

Es wird hier wieder echt spannend...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## adirem (9. September 2013)

Ich denke viele Leute reagieren so negativ auf Radon, weil:
- sie nach schlechten Erfahrungen mit dem Service angestänkert 
- als Lügner dargestellt 
- Ihre Wahrnehmungen und Berichte als falsch ausgelegt 
- Verbal unter der Gürtellinie bzw. ohne Respekt behandelt 
wurden

Zudem hat man den Eindruck, dass dieses ganze Theater gesteuert ist...
Alles das nur, weil man seinen Frust als "Geschädigter" sachlich und warheitsgetreu gepostet hat.
Wo kommen wir da hin wenn man seine Meinung unter Vorraussetzung von respektvollem Umgang nicht mehr äußern darf?
Herr Stahl, meinen Vorgang kann man bestimmt nicht mehr rekonstruieren. Darum geht es auch nicht mehr. Aber die Aussage das man generell Kulant sei, stimmt mit meinen Erfahrungen mal so garnicht überein. 
Ich besitze auch kein Radon mehr und werde auch leider keines mehr kaufen oder empfehlen. 
Man kann aber daran arbeiten und besser werden.
Und falsch ist es, Kunden und ehemalige Kunden als Lügner darzustellen. Dann formiert sich hier Gegenwehr. Wir sind ja nicht in Nord Korea oder auf Facebook. 
Richtig ist aber, das Sie sich nicht alles gefallen lassen müssen. Erst Recht keine privaten respektive persönlichen Dinge wie Drogenkonsum oder ähnliches.
Leute - so etwas - gehört hier nicht hin!!!
Genauso sorgen einige Ihrer letzten Komentare für "Zündstoff ".

Von mir ist ALLES gesagt bzw. geschrieben. 
Ich bin hier raus und gehe lieber biken.

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## grandD (9. September 2013)

Eins gleich vorne weg, ich bin im Bikesegment eher ein Neuling uns sicher keine Bereicherung für dieses Forum.

Ein freund von mir hat vor kurzem ein Radon gekauft und ich war begeistert von dem Rad, Probleme hatte er bis jetzt keine. Das Bike sieht geil aus und Preis/Leistung ist top.

In diesen Thread bin ich nur durch Zufall gekommen weil ich bischen in den neuen Beiträgen gelesen habe.

Eins steht für mich jetzt aber fest: Ich werde nie im Leben ein Radon Bike kaufen! Für mich gibts nichts wichtigers wie Service und Freundlichkeit im After Sales. (Hat nichts mit der Farbe, der Ausstattung oder dem Preis zu tun!)

Ich hatte schon zu oft Pech mit Firmen die zwar Preis/Leistung top sind aber wenn mal was is unfreundlich und abweisend handeln. Das kommt für mich nichtmehr in Frage.
Wenn ich also ein paar Mal lese das der Herstelle nicht Kundenorientiert und mit einem guten Service handelt ist die Sache für mich erledigt.

Das spielt jetzt keine große Rolle da es ja nur ein Bike wäre und dies meine persönliche Einstellung ist, aber diese wollte ich hier also Newbie und Nichtinsider halt mal preisgeben, man muß kein Freak sein um ein Rad zu kaufen und das hat auch nichts mit anderen Versenderfirmen oder sonst was zu tun. 

Ich würde das jezt nicht so weiterbetreiben Hr. Stahl das kann nur nach hinten losgehen!

MFG


----------



## filiale (9. September 2013)

Ich wünsche mir noch immer "reach und stack" vom Skeen da ich immer noch ohne Bike da stehe. Sonst kann ich nicht abschätzen ob das Skeen für mich pers. auch für Touren geeignet wäre. Danke.


----------



## baik-a (9. September 2013)

Ich bin einer der vermeintlich vielen stillen Mitleser dieses Threads und kann nicht so recht verstehen was hier passiert.
Wenn jemand Radon-Mitarbeiter beleidigt/bedroht/verleumdet gehört das geklärt - keine Frage!
ABER DOCH NICHT HIER IN DIESEM FORUM! UND  NICHT AUF DIESE ART UND WEISE!
Mir kommt es so vor als soll hier den Usern die Pistole auf die Brust gesetzt werden - Ruhe oder wir sind weg. Das ist für mich eher die Reaktion eines Kleinkindes...
Wir befinden wir uns in Deutschland. Hier gilt die Rede und Meinungsfreiheit! 
Ich denke viele lesen in diversen Threads auch zwischen den Zeilen und können schon
gut unterscheiden was real schief gelaufen ist oder was einfach nur inszeniert wird. 

Als Teil des Internetauftritts von Radon ist das hier einfach nur surreal und 
erschreckend.

Ich mag dieses Forum - wir alle Teilen das gleiche Hobby / es wird sich ausgetauscht und weitergeholfen und manchmal vielleicht etwas zu leidenschaftlich diskutiert (ich denke die meisten sehen das eher mit einem lächeln). 
DAS SOLLTE AUCH SO BLEIBEN!

Nun zur vielleicht aufkommenden Frage was hier zu schreiben hab wo ich doch kein 
Radon fahre - ich hatte mal ein Slide und schaue einfach hin und wieder mal rein was es so neues gibt.
Erfahrungen habe ich positive und negative gemacht - aber das sollte nicht
Gegenstand dieses Postings werden...


----------



## Saitex (9. September 2013)

@baik-a

sehe ich ganz genauso, das was mich gerade geschockt hat. Ist ChrisStahl wirklich Chris Stahl, der Geschäftsführer von Radon? Traurig wenn ja...
 @ChrisStahl

bekomme ich keine Antwort? Merken Sie nicht was Sie hier tun? Ich finde es traurig -.-

p.s. mein Radon ist trotzdem toll!

p.s.s. andere Firmen haben extra Mitarbeiter für Sozial Media (was dieses hier auf jeden fall ist) die kosten zwar aber bringen es


----------



## ChrisStahl (10. September 2013)

filiale schrieb:


> Ich wünsche mir noch immer "reach und stack" vom Skeen da ich immer noch ohne Bike da stehe. Sonst kann ich nicht abschätzen ob das Skeen für mich pers. auch für Touren geeignet wäre. Danke.



Würde ich gerne nachreichen, aber ich verschwende hier scheinbar meine Zeit lol
Schreiben Sie mir bitte eine maile auf [email protected] und ich reiche das umgehend nach.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrisStahl (10. September 2013)

Resumee der gesammelten postings dieses Beitrages der Frage:
Soll das Forum geschlossen werden?
Nein, das Forum soll auf jeden Fall erhalten bleiben, es sollen keine Beiträge gelöscht werden (wir sind ja nicht in Nordkorea), jeder hat hier völlige unantastbare Redefreiheit, darf rumstänkern, beleidigen, mit Müll um sich rumwerfen. Die besonnenen Leser filtern sich das raus, was sie brauchen. Alles was seitens Radon gepostet wird, ist per se "anmaßend", "unverschämt".....wozu brauch man eigentlich dann einen Mod?


----------



## endhirn (10. September 2013)

Ich habe den kompletten Thread gelesen und wie schon vermutet gibt es viele Meinungen, Erfahrungen und Vorstellungen. 
In meinen Augen macht dies erst ein Forum aus! 
Den Umgangston in einem Forum, legt meiner Meinung nach der Betreiber fest. Auch hat dieser das Recht und die Möglichkeit sein Forum so zu gestalten wie er möchte. 

Die Threadfrage halte ich daher für sinnlos, denn weder wir User noch Radon können das benannte Forum schließen. 

Ehrlich gesagt sehe ich das Problem auch nicht wirklich. Ein paar wenige User ziehen über Radon her und der größte Teil ist zufrieden. 100% Zufriedenheit gibt es eben nicht. Bei persönlichen Angriffen hat der Betreiber zu entscheiden. 

Was ich leider recht deutlich sehe ist, dass hier mit vorhandenen und potentiellen Kunden komplett falsch umgegangen wird. Verstehen sie mich bitte nicht falsch, ich kann ihren Ärger nachvollziehen und würde auf privater Ebene vielleicht auch so reagieren. 
Freundlichkeit ist die Grundregel beim Kontakt mit Kunden und ganz besonders wenn dieser über das Internet zustande kommt. 
Natürlich muss man nicht alles hinnehmen, aber zumindest muss die eigene Reaktion stets sachlich und nicht emotional ausfallen.


----------



## riGooo (10. September 2013)

ChrisStahl schrieb:


> Resumee der gesammelten postings dieses Beitrages der Frage:
> Soll das Forum geschlossen werden?
> Nein, das Forum soll auf jeden Fall erhalten bleiben, es sollen keine Beiträge gelöscht werden (wir sind ja nicht in Nordkorea), jeder hat hier völlige unantastbare Redefreiheit, darf rumstänkern, beleidigen, mit Müll um sich rumwerfen. Die besonnenen Leser filtern sich das raus, was sie brauchen. Alles was seitens Radon gepostet wird, ist per se "anmaßend", "unverschämt".....wozu brauch man eigentlich dann einen Mod?


 

Bist du wirklich der Radon (BD) Geschäftsführer? 
Ich kann nicht glauben, dass du soviel Zeit hast dir den Stuß hier anzutun!


----------



## Magico80 (10. September 2013)

Der "Kunde" muss mal zwingend lernen, daß er zwar König ist, sich aber nicht alles erlauben kann. "Adel" verpflichtet sagt man immer so schön.

Chris: Ich verstehe Dein Anliegen, aber das ist Zeitverschwendung und Du reitest Dich, auch wenn Du Recht hast, immer weiter rein. Obwohl ich so manch Aussage auch etwas "schwierig" sehe. 
Das macht hier echt keinen Sinn. Ich empfehle Dir die Schliessung des Forums und Rückzug. Vielleicht ein eigenes auf Radon.de oder so. Aber hier wird man bei so viel Halbwissen, Stänkerei, Wortklauberei usw. als Hersteller nicht glücklich.


----------



## filiale (10. September 2013)

Magico80 schrieb:


> Aber hier wird man bei so viel Halbwissen, Stänkerei, Wortklauberei usw. als Hersteller nicht glücklich.



Das kann doch nicht sein daß es 5-10 user schaffen ein komplettes Unterforum lahm zu legen, weil die anderen 1000 user lieber den Kopf in den Sand stecken und gehorchen. Ich laß mir von den paar usern nicht den Spaß am Forum verbieten. Niemals.


----------



## Magico80 (10. September 2013)

Für einen Hersteller, Shopbesitzer usw. geht es nicht um Spaß und eine Forum ist ein ANGEBOT an Kunden, User, potentielle usw. welches gerne mal missbraucht wird um zu Erpressen, stänkern, Alltagsfrust ab zu lassen etc. Natürlich sind das immer nur ein paar, aber hier sieht man ganz gut, daß auf den Zug gerne auch mal Leute aufspringen, die nichts mit der Sache an sich zu tun haben.

Ernstgemeinte und Sachliche Kritik ist überall gerne gesehen. Man sollte aber mal überlegen, ob ein forum da das richtige ist oder der direkte und persönliche Kontakt. Meiner Erfahrung und Meinung das letztere.

Als Herstellervertreter kann man nur verlieren ab einem bestimmten Niveau  und ohne Möglichkeit, administrativ ein greifen zu können. Das ist auch meine Erfahrung in 10 Jahren aktiv Foren, 8 davon als Shopbesitzer. 

Bevor mehr Schaden auf die Marke/Shop kommt, sollte man die Reißleine ziehen. Denn so was verselbständigt sich gerne mal in der vermeintlich anonymen Welt.

Und bevor das kommt: NEIN, ich habe NICHTS mit Radon zu tun. Ich habe auch kein Radon Bike, bin aber absolut zufriedener BikeDiscount Kunde.


----------



## Kaltumformer (10. September 2013)

ChrisStahl schrieb:


> Resumee der gesammelten postings dieses Beitrages der Frage:
> Soll das Forum geschlossen werden?
> Nein, das Forum soll auf jeden Fall erhalten bleiben, es sollen keine Beiträge gelöscht werden (wir sind ja nicht in Nordkorea), jeder hat hier völlige unantastbare Redefreiheit, darf rumstänkern, beleidigen, mit Müll um sich rumwerfen. Die besonnenen Leser filtern sich das raus, was sie brauchen. Alles was seitens Radon gepostet wird, ist per se "anmaßend", "unverschämt".....wozu brauch man eigentlich dann einen Mod?



Herr Stahl, was möchten sie denn erreichen? Wenn das Forum an dieser Stelle mit einem Beitrag an mtb-news verbunden ist, das das Forum nun durch ihre angedrohten Rückzug möglichst kostenlos für sie wird, das sie am besten noch kostenlos einen Mod gestellt bekommen? Haben Sie schonmal daran gedacht das es vordinglich "ihre" Aufgabe ist sich um ihre (potentiellen) Kunden zu kümmern und was ihnen das wert sein sollte? Es entsteht allerdings auch so oder so bei mir der Eindruck das sie (nun) auch auf zulässige Meinungsäußerungen die ihnen nicht gefallen Einfluss gewinnen möchten, unabhängig davon das in Deutschland bereits recht klar geregelt ist was in einem Internetforum geschrieben werden darf und was nicht. Ihr auftreten selbst hält mich eher davon ab ein Radon zu kaufen und ob ich künftig in ihrem onlineshop bestelle werde ich vielleicht auch nochmal überdenken.


----------



## haekel72 (10. September 2013)

ChrisStahl schrieb:


> Resumee der gesammelten postings dieses Beitrages der Frage:
> Soll das Forum geschlossen werden?
> Nein, das Forum soll auf jeden Fall erhalten bleiben, es sollen keine Beiträge gelöscht werden (wir sind ja nicht in Nordkorea), jeder hat hier völlige unantastbare Redefreiheit, darf rumstänkern, beleidigen, mit Müll um sich rumwerfen. Die besonnenen Leser filtern sich das raus, was sie brauchen. Alles was seitens Radon gepostet wird, ist per se "anmaßend", "unverschämt".....wozu brauch man eigentlich dann einen Mod?


 
, genau so Sehe ich das auch! Ich hatte zu Anfang auch etwas Probs mit meinem Bike aber durch viele Gute Kommentare in diesem Forum konnte ich diese beseitigen! Mann muss nicht immer gleich Heulen! Typisch - wie die Männergrippe


----------



## SnakeEye (10. September 2013)

Hallo

als normalerweise stiller Leser des Forums melde ich mich nun doch mal zu Wort.

1. Ja beleidigende Post oder bedrohende sollten sofort gelöscht und auch Strafrechtlich verfolgt werden. Würde irgendjemand meine Familie oder mich bedrohen würde ich nun mal nicht anders reagieren.

2.Das Unterforum sollte erhalten bleiben, da es immer noch genügend Leuten gefällt und vor allem hilfreich ist.

3. Ich erwarte von einem Hersteller aber auch das er mich als Kunden auch ernst nimmt! Sprüche die ich, in Bonn bei dem lustigen versuch den Preis zu meinen Gunsten zu verschieben  , selbst "erleben" durfte sollten so von einem Hersteller nicht fallen. (Warum sollte ich Ihnen Rabatt geben? Die verkaufen sich wie geschnitten Brot! Da brauchen wir Sie nicht!)

Ich habe diesen Spruch schulterzuckend abgetan. ABER nur wenn der Hersteller oder das Geschäft darauf aufmerksam gemacht werden kann er auch dementsprechend handeln. Nur sprechenden Leuten kann man helfen!
Nur sollte man seine Kritik vernünftig äußern! Beleidigen ist da wohl der falsche weg!

4. Liebe Radon Leute Ihr solltet so eine Kritik aber auch ernst nehmen! Ihr müsst dann beschwichtigend wirken, nicht der ohnehin schon verärgerte Kunde. Ich bin mit eurem Produkt äußerst zufrieden, auch der Service im Nachfeld verlief ohne Probleme. Nur das Gespräch im Laden selbst war unter aller Kanone.

5. Macht bloß weiter mit dem Forum! Es gibt hier noch genügend Leute die euch zu schätzen wissen!

So! nun alle kräftig durchatmen! 
Ab auf Bike
Seele baumeln lassen.
Runterkommen 

Ride On!


----------



## Portiman (10. September 2013)

Auch ich bin bislang stiller Leser hier gewesen, aber wie viele bin auch ich über den Verlauf hier sehr verwundert,  sodass ich ein paar Zeilen dazu beitragen möchte.

Ich kann es ehrlich gesagt gar nicht glauben, dass ein Geschäftsführer eines so aufstrebenden Unternehmens solche Kommentare hier schreibt.

Sehr geehrter Herr Stahl. 
Ich glaube, dass Sie sich hier in etwas rein geritten haben, was Sie gar nicht wollten. Die Frage ist nur, wie kommt man aus so einer Situation wieder raus? 

Fakt ist doch, dass es immer unzufriedene Kunden gibt. Und im Zeitalter des Social Media, muss man lernen, neben den Vorzügen auch mit den Problemen, umzugehen. Aber setzt sich am Ende nicht Qualität immer durch?

Es gibt für so etwas Profis, die Unternehmen, wie das Ihre, beraten. 
Vielleicht sollte man die Offenheit des Social Media als Chance sehen. 
Es gibt so etwas wie "Ehrliche Werbung ohne Maskerade", indem man Schwächen zugibt und bestrebt ist besser zu werden. 
Denn die Konsumenten sind eigentlich satt von glattgebügelten "wir sind die besten" Statements. So etwas glaubt sowieso keiner wirklich. Klassische Werbung fehlt es an Glaubwürdigkeit.  Das Forum und auch Facebook sind aber gefährlich glaubwürdig.

Ich habe hier keine Beleidigungen gelesen. Wenn es sie gab, dann gehören die hier einfach nicht hin. Aber müssen Sie hier deswegen aktiv werden?
Ihre strafrechtlichen Schritte sollten doch genügen und für Klärung sorgen.

Auch wenn ich, selbst Kaufmann und Vertriebler im Groß- und Außenhandel, den in Deutschland noch üblichen 3-Wegigen Vertriebsweg nach wie vor für das beste Konzept halte, habe ich mich über Ihr Sortiment erkundigt. Wie meine Entscheidung jetzt aussieht, können Sie sich selbst überlegen.

Wünsche gute Geschäfte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Portiman (10. September 2013)

und noch was...

ich als potenzieller Kunde, wurde bislang gar nicht durch negative Beiträge beeinflusst. 

Es gibt doch in allen Bereichen die notorischen Nörgler, die eine sehr einseitige Wahrnehmung haben. Oft ist die Kritik in den jeweiligen Einzelfällen ja auch berechtigt. Jeder, der sich in Foren aufhält und dort informiert, weiß doch aber auch damit umzugehen. 

Ich kenne das auch aus anderen Herstellerforen. Schaut Euch mal an, was in einem Hifi-Forum abgeht bei den Service-Stärksten Unternehmen wie Panasonic. Aber es relativiert sich doch alles, wenn 5 Kunden gegen das Produkt und den Service wettern und 95 ihre Zufriedenheit kundtun. Wie gesagt: Qualität setzt sich am Ende durch.

Mein Gesamteindruck war eigentlich recht positiv von Radon...


----------



## Robby2107 (12. September 2013)

Kann Portiman nur zustimmen.


Hier wird verdammt viel Müll gepostet und zum Teil auch absolut unter der Gürtellinie "argumentiert".
Aber heutzutage sollte man solche Foren auch als Chance sehen und um zu sehen wo wirklich die Probleme, Wünsche oder auch Ängste der Kunden sind. 
Daß es hier auch Querolanten gibt, die nur am stänkern sind und schlechte Stimmung verbreiten ist eh klar. Die hat es aber überall!

Zu den Usern kann man eigentlich nur sagen:

Wenn ihr ein Problem oder Fragen habt, schreibt Radon (oder HS) direkt an. Habe ich auch gemacht, als bei mir die Kettenstrebe am Skeen durch war und mir wurde freundlich und schnell geholfen. Es ist halt immer so: "Wie man in den Wald reinschreit so ...." 
Auch sollte jedem klar sein daß es beim Direktversender keinen Service gibt wie beim Händler um die Ecke mit Leihbikes, Leihteilen, Soforthilfe, ... (alles schon gelesen hier!). Wir haben zu günstigen Konditionen ein (meist) tolles Bike bekommen und darüber sollten einige hier mal ordentlich nachdenken.
Berechtigte Reklamationen sollten andereseits angemessen schnell und "unbürokratisch" bearbeitet werden. Wobei "angemessen schnell und unbürokratisch" halt immer im Auge des Betrachters liegt und es da vielleicht verschiedene Auffassungen gibt.


Schlußendlich bin ich für den Erhalt des Forums, einsetzen eines Mods und wenn möglich Support (mit dickem Fell )von Radon. 

liebe Grüße
Robby


----------



## s37 (13. September 2013)

Robby2107 schrieb:


> Kann Portiman nur zustimmen.
> 
> 
> Hier wird verdammt viel Müll gepostet und zum Teil auch absolut unter der Gürtellinie "argumentiert".
> ...


 

hallo zusammen,
dem kann ich nur zustimmen! 

grüße
simon


----------



## Tiefdruck1 (17. September 2013)

Also ich habe mir als zufriedener Slide-Besitzer und zigfacher Online-Teile-Besteller bei H&S auch immer die Frage gestellt, warum hier einige extrem negative Post vorkamen. Oftmals wurde reklamiert, dass auf emails nicht reagiert wurde. Ich muss ehrlich sagen, wenn ich ein Problem habe, ist der erste Weg für mich der Griff zum Telefonhörer. 

Und da fangen die positiven Erfahrungen dann auch bereits an: Egal an welchem Wochentag und zu welcher Uhrzeit, komme ich sofort zu einem Ansprechpartner durch, der sich bei technischen Problemen/Fragen auch Zeit nimmt. Als ehemaliger leidgeprüfter Kunde eines Koblenzer Mitbewerbers kann man die Erreichbarkeit gar nicht hoch genug einschätzen.

OK  ich habe bei H&S auch schon falsche Aussagen bekommen - z.B. als ich neulich für unglaubliche 150  eine SRAM-Carbon-MTB-Kurbel für mein Slide bestellt habe. Da hatte ich mir extra vorher bestätigen lassen, dass diese Pressfit-Kurbel an mein Rad passt, was sie de facto nicht tut. Ärgerlich so eine Falschaussage  aber auch eine Chance für Radon, denn es kommt immer darauf an, wie man mit solchen Themen umgeht:

Da ich die Kurbel vor dem Einbauversuch beim Händler mehrere Wochen bei mir liegen hatte, war de facto mein Umtauschrecht längst verwirkt. Noch schlimmer wurde es dadurch, dass ich (für mich völlig untypisch -> bin kein Retournierer) noch eine Laufrad-Retoure hatte, die ich zeitgleich noch 5 Minuten vor Urlaubsantritt und Hermes-Shop-Schluss abwickeln wollte. Ich bin da mit 2 Paketen und 2 Retourenscheinen in den Shop und stelle erst dort fest, dass ich den zweiten Versandaufkleber vergessen habe. Also habe ich die Pakete aufgerissen, die Tretlagerteile einzeln in das LR-Paket geschmissen und das irgendwie (bereits 5 Minuten nach Ladenschluss irgendwie zu einem Paket zusammengefriemelt. Also habe ich am nächsten Werktag bei H&S angerufen und mich entschuldigt, dass ich da solch ein unmögliches Paket als Retoure auf den Weg gegeben habe und zudem angeboten, dass ich auch mit einem Warengutschein anstelle Bargutschrift einverstanden wäre. H&S hat anstandslos bar gutgeschrieben. Diese Geschichte soll zeigen, was m.E. sich kundenseitig an Verhalten gehört und andererseits von Radon an Kulanz geboten wird.

Auch bei meiner Slide-Bestellung hatte ich damals die Talas-Gabel moniert (Buchsen-Wackeln und schlechtes Ansprechen, da zu wenig Öl). Mittlerweile habe ich gelernt, das dass ein Fox/Talas-Problem ist. Aber auch damals hat Radon extrem cool reagiert. Auf meine telefonische Schilderung wurde mir angeboten, direkt gegen ein anderes Slide zu tauschen; also kein Gabel Ausbauen und wochenlanges Warten und Bikeverzicht, wie dies andere Versender praktizieren. Ich könnte jetzt auch noch erzählen, was Radon getan hat, damit ich damals mein Slide noch vor dem Urlaub bekomme. Dort war der ursprünglich zugesagte Termin gut 10 Tage überschritten. Auf meine Reklamation hin, hat man dann noch eine Lösung gefunden, wie ich das Rad noch 20 Uhr abends vor Urlaubsantritt bekommen habe. Auf eine exakte Wiedergabe der Lösung möchte ich verzichten, da zu viele Wiederholungen sicherlich den Deckungsbeitrag von Radon sehr stark strapazieren würden.

Vielleicht liegt die Kulanz bei mir auch daran, dass ich aufgrund der guten Erfahrungen treuer Besteller und kein Cherry-Picker bin, der 20 verschiedene Quellen für seine Teile-Bestellungen nutzt, weil er ein X0-Schaltwerk bei irgendeinem anderen (ggfs. dubiosen) Internetshop noch mal 2 Euro billiger bekommt. 

Damit diese positiven Schilderungen auch glaubwürdig wirken, möchte ich auf meine jahrelange Anwesenheit im Forum verweisen und erwähnen, dass ich mit Rose im Rennrad-Bereich mit Produkt-Preis/Leistung und Service/Kulanz ebenfalls sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht habe. Nur hatten die damals kein AM-MTB, das mich ansprach, sodass ich zu Radon kam.

Was ich mir an Verbesserungen wünschen würde:
-	Komponenten durchgängig zur Bike-Kategorie passend machen (eine 19mm-Felge gehört nicht an ein 150mm-AM); ich habe mir somit teuer DT EX 1750 nachkaufen müssen. Mir ist schon klar, dass sich über die massenhafte Verbauung der Crossmax-ST erhebliche Skaleneffekte für Radon ergeben und das Gewichtgedrückt wird. Ich wäre aber bereit, hier zur Not 50-100  mehr zu bezahlen, da mich die sonst nötige Umrüstung deutlich mehr kostet. Positiv: Die Mitarbeiter bestätigen am Telefon, dass für den sportlichen Fahrer, die Serien-Kombi keinen Sinn macht; sei nötig wegen Preisempfindlichkeit vieler Kunden.
-	Mehr Sorglos-Komponenten (also nicht unbedingt zu viele Modelle mit Formula-Bremsen und Fox-Teilen ausstatten). 
-	Eindeutigere Menüführung bei der Hotline. Hier gibt es keine Selektion für Teile-Beratung.

Da das nun so lang geworden ist, werde ich das ausnahmsweise doppelposten bei Erfahrungen mit H&S/Radon.


----------



## lonleyrider (18. September 2013)

Das Forum schließen, ist sicherlich ganz schlecht - ich hab mir nämlich eben das Skeen 10.0 bestellt. Bin bisher nur Canyon, Cube und Cannondale gefahren.
Allerdings war ich heute in Bonn, um das Skeen Probe zu fahren. Das Bike wurde mir einfach hingestellt und gesagt, das ich jetzt Probe fahren kann. Es wurde weder der Dämpfer / Gabel eingestellt, noch hat man die Sattelhöhe auf meine Größe eingestellt. Auch wurde nichts erklärt, weder Gabel, Dämpfer, Bremse, Rahmen oder sonst etwas.
Nun kanna ich mir diese Sachen ja selber einstellen und auch zum Bike braucht man mir nicht viel zu erklären,aber ein Anfänger wäre das total überfordert!

Diesen Service finde ich bei einem Bike, das 2300 Euro kostet, absolut schlecht! Da muss Radon echt mal etwas in Sachen Service machen!

Bei Canyon habe ich 2 Räder Probe gefahren. Bei beiden wurden Gabel, Dämpfer und Sattenstütze eingestellt (Dazu hat man mich vermessen und mein Gewicht erfragt), und der Verkäufer hat mir beide Bikes richtig gut erklärt - und auch gefragt, was für Wege ich denn fahren will, um mir so das Bike für meinen Einsatzbereich zu empfehlen.

Aber Komisch: Die Beratung im Radonshop ist miserabel, aber am Telefon klappt immer alles super! Vielleicht sollten die Mitarbeiter von der Hotline mal die Mitarbeiter aus dem Shop schulen, wie man Kunden berät!


----------



## Son_of_Thor (20. September 2013)

Ich habe jetzt auch mal alles gelesen und als mal völlig unbeteiligter muss ich jetzt schon sagen, diese Spitzen vom Hersteller hier sind für mich auch ein Zeichen das der Frust den der Onlineverkauf erzeugt wohl irgendwie raus muss.

Das in einem Forum zu tun bzw. öffentlich sehe ich auch als vielleicht nicht gerade glücklich an. Kritik gibt es immer und überall UND natürlich steht in einem Forum oder bei Facebook mehr Kritik als Lob. Denn bei Kritik sind die Leute schnell dabei, wenn ein Produkt aber eben so ist wie es ist wird es halt benutzt und alles ist gut. Glaube das haben die meisten AUCH Vertriebe noch nicht so ganz verstanden...wenn etwas so funktioniert wie es soll, muss man dann Champagner regnen lassen und die Samtvorhänge aufziehen? 

Nein...natürlich wenn bestimmte Personen eine Hetze starten, klar sollte sowas unterbunden werden und Private Belästigungen etc. haben da mal gar nix zu suchen, haben einem Moderator gemeldet zu werden und dieser hat zu reagieren, genau dafür ist er da. Tut er das nicht, klar muss das Ganze hinterfragt werden, aber auch da sollte man dann konsequent sein und wenn es nicht passt, eben den Deckel drauf machen.

Das es immer User gibt die aus der Reihe tanzen, joa damit muss man leben und DENEN darf man auch ruhig mal hier und da was vor den Latz knallen, aber man darf nie seine Position vergessen und manchmal darf man eben nicht die Axt im Walde sein.

Und bevor da jetzt von irgendwo eine Spitze kommt, ich bin seid vielen Jahren Moderator in diversen auch sehr großen Foren...aktuell und gewesen und kenne das Onlinegeschäft ebenso sehr sehr gut...andere Sparte aber irgendwie sind sehr viele Punkte doch immer gleich 

Mfg Dirk


----------

